# National Geographic  Uk : fight night



## mad4dos (Nov 22, 2006)

just a heads up to any one in the  uk that might  want to see this : 

National Geographic is running  night of martial arts program on thursday 23 November (9:00PM GMT) 
this is what beeing shown(all times GMT)  :  
9:00PM Fight Science         
11:00PM Top 10 Kung Fu Weapons         
1:00PM Samurai Sword         


see this url  the tv guide page for that day : 
http://www.nationalgeographic.co.uk/watch/default.aspx?currentdate=06_11_23

channels: 

Sky digital: 526            
ntl: home: 505/139            
Telewest: 230             
Homechoice: 112 

mad4dos


----------

